#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-18
<magu42> holas
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ disculpame ayer que no te oí el ping , y cuando volví te habias ido
<libertcharrua> no pàsa nada jjee
<libertcharrua> ya se solucione 
<magu42> si , lei eso
<magu42> en que andabas?
<libertcharrua> che me mandaron una invitacion a google+
<libertcharrua> tu tienes?
<libertcharrua> ah 
<libertcharrua> es que instale lmde
<libertcharrua> y no me habria firefox
<magu42> no , no tengo
<libertcharrua> lo lanze de consola y me daba un error con gtk 
<magu42> que raro
<libertcharrua> o algo asi con las window
<libertcharrua> pero instalé unas cositas y ya no me daba el error 
<libertcharrua> pero no habria
<magu42> pasa que lmde usa el ultimo firefox
<libertcharrua> entonces ionstalé cromiun
<magu42> si no me equivoco
<libertcharrua> y ya se solucionó todo
<magu42> srware iron , anda mas rapido aún , es un fork de chromium
<magu42> y no deja pisada
<libertcharrua> listo magu42 
<magu42> y ahora como sigue??
<libertcharrua> le das donde dice mas informacion
<libertcharrua> y ya
<libertcharrua> agregas amigachos 
<magu42> ah 
<libertcharrua> pudiste magu42 ?
<magu42> si , ya te agregué libertcharrua 
<magu42> estaba viendo que Marcelo me ha agregado , y tiene publicado cosas de ubuntu
<magu42> y para mi que era usuario de Fedora
<libertcharrua> marcelo martinez?
<magu42> sep
<libertcharrua> usa lo que se le cruce
<magu42> ahh con razón  jaja
<invitado> -ubuntulo12- hola tu podrias ayudarme con un problema que tengo con la source list
<magu42> invitado cambia tu nick al tuyo habitual , y ubuntulo12 es un bot que guarda el log
<invitado> jajaja dale lo hago y gracias por lo de ubuntulo
<magu42> jalcove⟿ no tenias que cerrar solo /nick tunick
<jalcove> a pasa que no encaro mucho con esto
<magu42> no hay problema
<jalcove> hola mira el problema que tengo es con algo llamado winehq.list
<jalcove> que no me deja abrir ni el centro de software ni las acrualizaciones
<magu42> no uso  wine , nunca lo instalé , no sabria decirte
<jalcove> pa bueno gracias por tratar igual 
<jalcove> y ahora es un bajon por que no me deja 
<jalcove> abrir el centro 
<jalcove> y tampoco actualizar los controladores
<magu42> si metiste mano al source.list  vuelve a dejarlo como estaba en un principio y update
<jalcove> si lo que pasa es que no se como estaba antes
<jalcove> y si meti la mano fue sin saber 
<jalcove> pero ta ahora me la tengo que rebuscar
<magu42> asi se aprende  jeje
<jalcove> se   jajaja
<magu42> algo hay que romper
<jalcove> y si ahora se que hay cosas mas delicadas de lo que pensaba
<magu42> por eso en todos los tutos de eso te dicen " haga un respaldo del sources.list" por si algo sale mal
<jalcove> si...
<magu42> tal vez alguien te pueda pastear el sources de la distro que tu estás usando ahora
<magu42> jalcove⟿ que estás usando?
<jalcove> el maverick
<jalcove> por que el 11.04 se me oscure toda la pantalla 
<jalcove> si estoy buscando por todos lados a ver si encuentro alguien que la halla colgado en la web
<libertcharrua> quee s lo que qiueren??
<libertcharrua> el sourceslist de natty?
<jalcove> hola 
<jalcove> no del maverick
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ el de 10.10
<jalcove> por que me salta un error 
<jalcove> si
<jalcove> sabes de donde lo puedo conseguir?
<libertcharrua> no 
<libertcharrua> pense si era de antty capaz podia mostrar el mio peroo
<libertcharrua> me avtguenza decirlo
<libertcharrua> me olvide la contraseña de ubuntu jaja
<jalcove> mira el error que me salta es este   E: Tipo '<html>' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: No se ha podido bloquear el directorio de listas E: Tipo '<html>' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: No se pudo leer la lista de fuentes. Vaya al diálogo del repositorio para corregir el problema. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no tiene veguenza ni memoria :-)
<magu42> verguenza*
<jalcove> jajaja
<magu42> jalcove⟿  acá     http://askubuntu.com/questions/6076/i-need-a-copy-of-the-default-etc-apt-sources-list
<jalcove> gracias provando....
<virusuy> 'nas noches
<magu42> que dice don virusuy 
<virusuy> aca, en la vuelta
<virusuy> por bañarme y meterme al sobre a nerdear con la laptop
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> buena opción
<magu42> lo de bañarse , digo
<virusuy> ah jajaja
<libertcharrua> buenas virusuy 
<virusuy> como va libertcharrua 
<libertcharrua> aca viendo boludeces en you tube
<jalcove> virusuy que version usas?
<magu42> jalcove⟿ tú agragaste un repositorio winehq ?
<magu42> agregaste*
<jalcove> puede ser..
<jalcove> o sea en la carperta donde esta la lista aparece
<jalcove> winehq
<magu42> jalcove⟿ si haces sudo apt-get update  te dá  algun error?
<jalcove> este
<jalcove> E: Tipo '<html>' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<magu42> sabes como editar el sources.list?
<jalcove> no, hoy se que en una entre por medio de una terminal pero fue de pedo
<magu42> jalcove⟿ sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jalcove> si entre 
<magu42> busca la linea donde  del repositorio  winehq   y comentala , poniendole un #  al principio para que no la lea
<jalcove> es que no hay ninguna linea que diga winehq
<magu42> ups
<jalcove> o sea en la carpeta source.list.d aparece un archivo que dice winehq pero en la lista no
<magu42> jalcove⟿ instalaste ubuntu en una partición o con wubi o en una virtual?
<jalcove> no, tengo solo el ubuntu
<jalcove> no tengo otro so
<magu42> entonces no se me ocurre otra cosa, pero el mensaje es claro hay un error en la linea uno  del   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<jalcove> me saca desquicio cuando revolves por todos lados y no encontras nada...
<magu42> a veces pasa
<magu42> si no es un caso común no encontras nada
<jalcove> se nota...
<magu42> ahora veo que es un directorio , no un repositorio
<magu42> algo andubo mal cuando instalaste wine
<jalcove> no se que pudo ser si cuando lo hice lo hice por medio del centro de software
<magu42> jalcove⟿ lamento no saber más , talvez cuando virusuy vuelva de bañarse te pueda ayudar
<virusuy> magu42: nunca me fui
<virusuy> me colge mirando una web y montevido.com.uy
<magu42> ahhhh  escapando al baño!!
<virusuy> cual fue el drama ?
<magu42> pará que te lo pego
<magu42> cuando jalcove hace un update le dá este error E: Tipo '<html>' desconocido en la línea 1 de lista de fuentes /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list E: No se pudieron leer las listas de fuentes.
<magu42> y no le deja hacer nada
<jalcove> tenes alguna idea de como solucionarlo?
<virusuy> jalcove: podes abrir el archivo /etc/apt/source.list usando
<virusuy> para
<jalcove> si lo tengo abierto
<virusuy> ta
<virusuy> apreta CTRL + F y busca wine
<virusuy> te aparece algo ?
<jalcove> nada
<magu42> virusuy⟿ el   /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list  es un directorio si no entiendo mal
<virusuy> magu42: si
<magu42> ahiva
<virusuy> si haces sudo gedit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<virusuy> en la consola
<virusuy> que te aparece?
<jalcove> ya te digo
<jalcove> se habre un archivo con el nombre winehq.list
<virusuy> vacio ?
<jalcove> no, esta lleno de cosas y la primera linea 
<jalcove> es un html 
<jalcove> de color verde...
<virusuy> y que dice
<jalcove> la primer linea nada 
<virusuy> ejecuta esto
<virusuy> en una terminal
<jalcove> solo el html?
<virusuy> no
<virusuy> ejecuta en una terminal
<virusuy> sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<virusuy> y despues sudo apt-get update
<magu42> muerto el perro........
<jalcove> no por que me sale que no existe el fichero o directorio
<virusuy> copiame aca que estas ejecutando
<jalcove> sudo rm  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list
<jalcove> lo mismo que tu me dijiste
<jalcove> puedo borrar los archivos manualmente?
<virusuy> es justamente eso que haces con rm
<virusuy> sudo rm
<jalcove> digo pero entrando a la carpeta de source.list.d
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> ejecuta sudo nautilus
<virusuy> y vas hacia esa ruta
<jalcove> los que dicen ubuntu ppa wine tambien los borro?
<virusuy> borra solo la winehq.list
<jalcove> ya lo hice ahora le mando update?
<virusuy> si
<jalcove> gracias genioooooooooooooooooo
<jalcove> disculpa toda esta ignorancia que emano 
<jalcove> pero es que como ya te habras dado cuenta soy mas que novato
<virusuy> jaja, buenisimo
<jalcove> jajaja, che en serio, gracias 
<virusuy> dale, de nada
<jalcove> no encontraba respuesta por ningunlado
<virusuy> jalcove: lamentablemente mucha info esta en ingles
<jalcove> si 
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=998682
<virusuy> ahi alguien tiene tu mismo problema
<virusuy> pero obvio, esta todito en ingles..
<jalcove> fa...
<jalcove> ah una vuelta llegue hasta ahi
<jalcove> cuando quice actualizar al 11.04 
<jalcove> pero como no entendi nada 
<jalcove> me vole
<virusuy> claro
<jalcove> una ultima cosa como hago backup de la source
<jalcove> por las dudas digo...
<virusuy> mira
<virusuy> lo mejor, por ahora, 
<virusuy> es que no toques los source por consola
<virusuy> el centro de software, en su menú tiene la opcion de editar "fuentes" (basicamente es lo mismo pero mas visual y te vas a ahorrar estos dramas"
<virusuy> por lo menos hasta que le agarres mas la mano al sistema y puedas meter mas mano
<virusuy> bueh, me fui pa la cama... vuelvo en 10 
<jalcove> ta dale si vos decis 
<jalcove> confio
<magu42> me habia caido
<magu42> ahora si
<magu42> buenas noches 
<jalcove> buenas noches yo tambien me retiro nos hablamos en otra ocacion muchas gracias por la mano gente.
<libertcharrua> nas nooooooooches como están
<magu42> que haces tan temprano libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien dos cosas
<libertcharrua> 1º trabajé de mañana hoy
<libertcharrua> 2º medio aburrido de la play2
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> lo tuyo es la pc
<libertcharrua> sip sabelo
<magu42> :-)
<libertcharrua> me descargue gentoominimal y estaba haciendo unos ensayos con virtualbox
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> y sahora me estoy descargando ubuntu 11.10
<magu42> y yo leyendo sobre Centos
<magu42> no tenemos arreglo!!!
<magu42> libertcharrua, esto es una roca : http://www.com-sl.org/ubuntu-10-04-3-lts-llegara-el-21-de-julio.html
<libertcharrua> ah la 10.04 version 3
<libertcharrua> eso es una roca idces? si como que recontra comprobado jejeej
<magu42> sep
<magu42> la mejor versión "para mi" desde que empezé con ubuntu
<libertcharrua> yo las quiero a todfas por igual
<magu42> la "mejor" no existe , por eso puse "para mi"  jeje
<magu42> vos sabés cual es mi preferencia , pero igual voy a probar centos
<magu42> pero cuando salga la 6 
<libertcharrua> en un servidor supòngo
<libertcharrua> dicen es lo mejor para servidores
<libertcharrua> aunque no sepo nada de eso
<magu42> lo usan mucho en sevidores , pero es para escritorio también
<magu42> gnome o kde , a eleccion cuando lo instalas
<magu42> en la misma iso
<libertcharrua> a o sea la miosma iso trae ambos?
<libertcharrua> ah ok
<magu42> si
<magu42> y soporte a 7 años
<libertcharrua> eso lo vi en slackware tambien o seria sabayon?
<libertcharrua> lo de los dos escritorios a eleccion digo que vi
<libertcharrua> era en sabayon
<libertcharrua> slackware kde rabiosoi jejej
<magu42> jeje slackware es salada!!
<libertcharrua> noo 
<libertcharrua> hasta un carnicero puede usarla
<magu42> lei un tuto de instalacion y me mareó
<libertcharrua> la única salada que me encontré hasta ahora es arch
<magu42> pero muy bien documentada en español
<magu42> pero es salada mismo
<libertcharrua> slackware si lo instalas con el tuto impreso al lado es genial yo ya lo hago de memoria
<magu42> la usas seguido a slackware
<magu42> ?
<libertcharrua> parece complicado por el echo de tener que usar el aprticionadopr manual pero mas allá de eso es solo elegir casillas y dfarle next
<libertcharrua> no pero la instalé 3 veces
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> ahora vas por gentoo
<libertcharrua> la tercera lo hice de memoria y la use un par de semanas
<libertcharrua> si pero eso de compilar programa por programa un huevo jejejej o es la idea que tengo al menos
<libertcharrua> cualquier cosa pido ayuda en gentoo-uy
<magu42> lo bueno es . que podés unirte al canal
<magu42> eso!!
<libertcharrua> e instalo win 7 que pasan hablando de eso ahí jajajaj
<magu42> tus amigos
<magu42> jajaja
<libertcharrua> LoKoMurdoK: com esta stu
<magu42> libertcharrua, http://www.alcancelibre.org/staticpages/index.php/como-centos5-grafico   la imagen 17 creo que es
<magu42> opciones kde gnome o server
<libertcharrua> sabayon traia hasta xfce y fluxbox
<libertcharrua> el instalador era en fluxbox si no arrancabas el modo live
<magu42> sabayon parte de gentoo no?
<libertcharrua> si
<libertcharrua> recuerdo demnoraba una eternidad en instaalrse
<libertcharrua> en mi vieja pentium 3
<libertcharrua> me refiero a 6 horas aproximadamente
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> todavia tengo mi p3 , pero con lubuntu
<libertcharrua> 50 gb de raiz requeria
<LoKoMurdoK> felicidades por el juego de uruguay
<LoKoMurdoK> voy saliendo de la office
<LoKoMurdoK> libertcharrua: saludso
<LoKoMurdoK> blessing a todos
<LoKoMurdoK> nos vemos ahora 
<libertcharrua> saludos y gracias LoKoMurdoK 
<magu42> saludos LoKoMurdoK 
<ratman> nas
<magu42> que dice ratman
<ratman> holas
<ratman> aca llevandolo
<ratman> y alli 
<magu42> webeando
<ratman> jje
<ratman> tuve mirando mucho futbol 
<ratman> ejje
<magu42> y... con este tiempo , mejor en casita
<ratman> sip 
<ratman> lastima que antel cada vez peor para jugar al urban
<magu42> como se nota que no tenés un 3g jaja
<ratman> pues ya tamsoalcanzando
<magu42> jeje
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-19
<danielmato> buenas noches
<magu42> como andas danielmato ?
<danielmato> magu42, que gusto verte
<danielmato> pense que no habia nadie...
<magu42> igualmente danielmato 
<danielmato> tan todos de feriado, no me digas que somos los unicos que laburamos...
<magu42> tan todos congelados por ahi  jaja
<magu42> parece que si
<danielmato> no se puede creer, capaz que despues de lo del sábado, tienen afónicos hasta los dedos...
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> estarán festejando aún
<Carlos> Buenas buenas buenas!
<danielmato> si, que tienen fin de semana largo... porque en el centro que yo sepa no queda nadie, y menos con lo que llovió hoy de tarde
<Carlos> ¿como estan todos?
<magu42> como andas Carlos ?
<danielmato> Carlos, como estas?
<Carlos> tranqui tomando unos mates...¿ustedes?
<magu42> ahhh cierto el hombre que toma mate a toda hora !!
<magu42> y duerme sin problemas 
<magu42> que envidia
<danielmato> yo tambien, mateando tranquilo... y etiquetando unas musicas
<Carlos> jajajjajajaaja y mate con yerba canarias jaja
<magu42> pahhhhh
<danielmato> a tanto no llego
<Carlos> jaja mismo que todos se tomaron feriado...
<danielmato> no tuve feriado, pero por lo menos el jefe nos libero a eso de las 3 de la tarde... justo para que no nos agarrara la lluvia
<Carlos> la empresa en la que trabajo cerro 
<Carlos> si no iba a trabajar tranquilamente
<danielmato> eso es un trabajador aplicado
<Carlos> jajaja no ni tanto 
<Carlos> me gusta trabajar en el año y cuando tengo vacaciones tambien me las tomo en serio...
<danielmato> me parece correctisimo
<danielmato> veo que de a poco se va arrimando gente
<Carlos>  de a poco vamos llegando
<magu42> el consejo , pintado al oleo
<danielmato> yo te diria que alguien tiro aguarrás, porque no veo ni rastros...
<magu42> :-)
<Carlos> jajajajaja
<Carlos> no sabia que los feriados tembien corren para IRC
<Carlos> jajjajaja:-P
<danielmato> se ve que si
<danielmato> gente, nos vemos mañana... espero que esto este mas animado
<danielmato> ciao
<ratman> buenas
<Carlos> ¿como estas? Ratman
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-20
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Uruguay Vs Peru en un rato... cualquier problema que tengas hasta que termine el partido puede esperar -Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<libertcharrua> goollll
<Triviox> URUGUAY a la FINAL!!!!!!! :D
<libertcharrua> olelele
<molinero> :D viva uruguay!!
<charrua> Ganamos el pase a la final 
<charrua> :DD
 * molinero Arriba uruguay
<magu42>   URUGUAY NOMÁ !!!
<invitado> buenas
<invitado> tengo un problemita
<invitado> desinstale
<invitado> el unity y me aparece todo en blanco :/
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-21
<invitado> Hola
<invitado> como podía pedir un cd d ubuntu 11.04 ?
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-22
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<Carlos> buenas noches libercharrua ¿como estas?
<libertcharrua> hola Carlos 
<libertcharrua> crreo no te conocia
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<Carlos> no no creo que nos conozcamos...
<Carlos> soy nuevo en la comunidad aunque uso linux hace unos años
<libertcharrua> ah bienvenido entonces
<libertcharrua> o sea nunca entras al irc
<Carlos> estoy entrando hace unos meses 
<Carlos> estaba como CP
<Carlos> y como cap1986
<libertcharrua> yo andaba medio perdido retome contacto hace un par de semanas
<Carlos> los conoci cuando se hizo el evento "Fiesta Lanzamiento de Ubuntu 11.04" en Expancion Cultura
<Carlos> anteriormente no sabia de la existencia de esta comunidad y no conocia IRC
<Carlos> pero feliz de haberlo enocontrado 
<libertcharrua> y usas ubuntu siempre o alguna optra distro? de chuzma pregunto jejje
<Carlos> jeje 
<Carlos> el primero que use fue Mint, despues pase a Kubuntu y despues Ubuntu que fue el que me resulto mas comodo para usar
<Carlos> osea 
<Carlos> usaba KDE y despues pase a GNome (perdon)
<libertcharrua> creo acá hay un alto porcentaje de gnomeros
<libertcharrua> habemos mejor dicho 
<Carlos> jajajajaja si me di cuenta jajaja 
<Carlos> he visto un par de personas con Debian, Fedora y alguno con KDE pero la gran mayoria con Gnome
<Carlos> ¿tu hace mucho usas Gnome?
<Carlos> Reformulo la pregunta ¿hace mucho usas Linux?
<libertcharrua> 6 años + o -
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ usa gentoo con fluxbox
<magu42> buenas noches 
<libertcharrua> jajaj ya qusiera magu42 
<libertcharrua> como andas
<magu42> bien y tu libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> bien
<Carlos> ¿como andas? magu42 jaja
<magu42> bien y vos Carlos ?
<magu42> gentoo es para machos machos , no esas mariconeadas ya hechas
<libertcharrua> jajajaj
<Carlos> magu42: Bien, entre a dispersarme un poco estaba estudiando que tengo el parcial de Biologia mañana
<libertcharrua> lo de machos machos es el kernel pelado y armarselo uno su propia distro hay qu9ien pudiera
<magu42> carlos  la otra noche hablamos de todo menos de que estudiabas , que estudias?
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ eso es para machos en serio , andá a decirselos a tus amigos , de ya sabés que canal
<magu42> jaja
<Carlos> jeje estoy en la idea de terminar el liceo
<magu42> ahhh bien de bien Carlos 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ y cuando se los digas ,yo quiero estar en ese canal  jeje
<Carlos> me gusta mas la informatica
<Carlos> por eso deje un tiempo el liceo 
<magu42> hay buenas UTU de informatica acá , y sino la fing claro
<libertcharrua> magu42, esos creo que son capaces de ahcerlo
<libertcharrua> hacerlo*
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> son si
<Carlos> lo que me dijeron para usar fue Slackware (ya que hablaron de Distro)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿  te hablan
<libertcharrua> muy linda distro la use un par de semanas 
<libertcharrua> lamento no haberle dedicado mas tiempo y dominarla
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ no tiene limites ahora va por gentoo
<Carlos> no lo use nunca 
<libertcharrua> dale sin miedo
<Carlos> estoy pensando en usarlo en VirtualBox para conocerlo
<libertcharrua> eso mismo trato de ahcer con gentoo jeje
<magu42> y luego libertcharrua 1.0.0 hecha de cero
<Carlos> jaja 
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ +1
<libertcharrua> jajajaja
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ de dia carnicero , de noche grosso informatico
<libertcharrua> se me ocurrio que podria modifricar una ubuntu para agregarle gtkrecormydesktop y poder hacer un videotutorial mientras lo instalo
<libertcharrua> así benia en avidemux
<libertcharrua> perdón
<magu42> se me ocurre remastersys
<libertcharrua> venenux era la que venia con avidemux
<libertcharrua> ok gracias magu42 
<libertcharrua> jajaj justo queria saber eso
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> libertcharrua⟿ googlea.........
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> que dice don Triviox 
<Triviox> como estás magu42 !
<magu42> bien y tu?
<Triviox> acá muerto del laburo... 12 hs metí hoy..
<Triviox> esto de que mi encargada este con licencia maternal me va a matar..
<magu42> en casa o en clase?
<magu42> ahora
<Triviox> ahora en casa..
<Triviox> recién llegue
<magu42> ahh  bien
<Triviox> jaja y lo primero que hago es ver el correo, taringa y google+
<magu42> ya llegarán tiempos mejores !!
<Triviox> re vicio lo mio =P
<Triviox> y vos en que andás?
<Carlos> gente si no les molesta me voy a estudiar otro rato 
<magu42> mas o menos en lo mismo  jaja
<Carlos> mas tarde vuelvo 
<libertcharrua> buenas noches Carlos  estudie
<magu42> Carlos⟿ disponga , y estudie mucho
<Carlos> Saludos! (por si no estan cuando vuelva)
<Triviox> nos vemos Carlos 
<Triviox> buenas noches :)
<libertcharrua> buenas noches Triviox 
<Triviox> yo no creo que me quede mucho.. esto de ser un ser humano me obliga a dormir :S
<Carlos> Gracias igual...que tengan un buen dia mañana
<Triviox> buenas libertcharrua 
<magu42> igualmente Carlos 
<libertcharrua> jaja Triviox pienso igual
<Triviox> che, alguno va a ir a ver a Stallman en setiembre?
<Triviox> va a estar en bs as :D
<magu42> si fuera en montevideo iba de una
<magu42> pero en BsAs ya no sé. igual siempre dice lo mismo jajaja
<libertcharrua> cierto ya cansa el discurso 
<magu42> Triviox⟿ a que viene a BsAs?
<Triviox> a un congreso..
<magu42> no lei nada en ningun lado
<Triviox> de softlibre..
<Triviox> o algo asi.. dame 1 seg
<magu42> jajaj
<magu42> que pregunta la mia  jajajaja
<Triviox> http://goo.gl/MBWQG
<Triviox> ahi :D
<libertcharrua> ubutu no eslibre linux no es del todo libre y deberia llamarse gnu con linux
<libertcharrua> en sintesis siempre dice eso
<libertcharrua> 9instalando remastersys
<magu42> grax Triviox , no sabia
<Triviox> ;)
<Triviox> jaja si libertcharrua , el tipo al menos es coherente :P jaja repite lo mismo..
<Triviox> xo está bueno escucharlo en vivo y directo, y no en youtube..
<magu42> creo que vi todos los videos de él , y siempre lo mismo , aunque lo comparta , no me dá para ir a BsAs  jeje
<Triviox> Yo si, ya convencí a mi novia y todo :D.. ella va a recorrerse unos museos o algo asi.. no aguanta tanto rato de softlibre :P
<magu42> no me dá para ir el domingo , menos para ver a este fenomeno (entiendase bien fenomeno)
<libertcharrua> pio
<magu42> el domingo , me refiero por la final de la copa america 
<libertcharrua> aaah jajja
<libertcharrua> 140 dolares la entrada puede ser?
<Triviox> el loco se puso al hombro la idea de hacer software libre cuando no estaba para nada de moda.. mi respeto, y agradecimiento, eterno tendrá :D
<Triviox> waaa al partido NI LOCO..
<Triviox> con suerte lo sigo en rojadirecta..
<magu42> Uruguay +1
<libertcharrua> rojadirecta es una web?
<libertcharrua> yo vi el partido último por azteca tv
<libertcharrua> se veia perfecto
<Triviox> si libertcharrua , donde hay un índice de muchas webs que pasan partidos de futbol..
<Triviox> yo el último lo vi en un canal español, se veía muy bien y fluido..
<Triviox> lastima los comentarios ¬¬
<magu42> Triviox⟿ totalmente de acuerdo con lo de stallman , sin el seriamos esclavos de MS para siempre
<libertcharrua> ademas un placer loc comentaristas jaaja demasiado acostumbrado a los de acá uno
<Triviox> y no daba para poner la radio, 5 segundos de diferencia le quitan la gracia al partido..
<libertcharrua> los de azteca tv me gustaron los comentarios
 * Triviox Le quiere decir "gracias" face to face a RMS :D
 * magu42 lo ve en tv satelital , elige donde verlo  jeje
<magu42> Triviox⟿ +1
<Triviox> jeje
<Triviox> hablanod de +1... han probado Google +¿
<libertcharrua> jajaaja Triviox potentado
<libertcharrua> yo si me gusta
<magu42> yo tengo , me invito libertcharrua 
<Triviox> me too.. es como (diaspora+facebook ) / 2 :D
<magu42> pero no entiendo de que vá todavia  jajaj
<Triviox> está re bueno..
<Triviox> jaja los circulos son medio quilombo, x eso tengo 3 nada mas..
<Triviox> allá soy gplus.to/triviox , por si quieren agregarme :D
<magu42> es como todo , hay que agarrarle el jeito
<Triviox> o iplus.im/triviox (esa no me gusta tanto, suena muy apple jaja)
<magu42> tendriamos que agregarle un circulo linuxero , softlibrero
<libertcharrua> no te encuentro Triviox 
<Triviox> :o
<Triviox> no?
<libertcharrua> o no se buscar mejor diucho
<libertcharrua> yo estoy como libert
<Triviox> ve a esa dire directa, xo el buscador no es bueno..
<Triviox> magu42, buscame por gplus.to/triviox , sino pasame la dire de tu perfil y te agrego :D
 * magu42 busca como loco  jajaja
<libertcharrua> che y por tu gmail?
<Triviox> libertcharrua, confirmame si sos ese libert que te pregunté al privado (no me gusta poner apellidos en el irc)
<Triviox> triviox@gmail.com , no se si me encontrarás asi..
<Triviox> magu, tengo a libert.. ahora tengo que descubrir qquien sos vos :S
<Triviox> magu42, me vas a matar.. pero tu nombre de pila era? .. :S
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> eduardo
<libertcharrua> como claramente indica su nick
<Triviox> ahi te agregue magu42 , fijate que si te llega..
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> si, clarísimo!!
<magu42> y yo buscandote como un nabo
<Triviox> entren a gplus.to; ahí hacen acortadores de nicks con sus perfiles.. 
<Triviox> es más fcil que esto ¬¬
<Triviox> jajaja
<libertcharrua> eso es algo en google +? no lo veo
 * magu42 anda perdido como adán en el dia de la madre  :-(
 * libertcharrua se alegra de no ser el único
<magu42> ahi le agarré el jeito
<Triviox> jajaja yo también sigo perdido..
<Triviox> pero doy a todo +1 y listo :P
<magu42> acepté a Triviox  creo
<Triviox> el acotador es una web externa, xo muy util..
<Triviox> aun google no dio un acortador oficial xa los nicks..
<magu42> y a marcelo martinez libertcharrua , en que andara ese loco?
<libertcharrua> ahi lo tengo
<libertcharrua> a marcelo
<libertcharrua> como siempre alabando el soft libre y hardware varios
<libertcharrua> ah con razón Triviox me estaba volviendo loco buscando eso por google +
<magu42> es que ahi no es triviox  jeje
<Triviox> jajaja
<Triviox> ^^
<libertcharrua> lo que no encontrava era el gplus acortador de niks
<magu42> lo que no encuentro es como mandarle un mensaje a marcelo , hay muro acá?
<magu42> ah ya vi  , jeje
<libertcharrua> jajaj
<libertcharrua> bueno gente me voy 
<libertcharrua> hasta mañana
<magu42> yo igual
<magu42>  NAS  NOCHES !!!
<magu42> jeje
<brian-99> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-23
<virusuy> magu42: q dice
<magu42> bien y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> al lado de la estufa, por ir a bañarme
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> ya estamos todos en esa 
<virusuy> y si, igual tranqui
<magu42> bien de bien , y el laburo ? todo bien?
<virusuy> buenismo
<virusuy> hoy arranque la capacitacion de AIX
<virusuy> que es el UNIX de IBM
<virusuy> y al verdad.. me sorprendio pila... positivamente
<magu42> me alegro que estés contento ahi , por eso preguntaba , desde que entraste no habiamos hablado
<virusuy> no, es que con e llaburo, ando leyendo unos libros tambien, y no me conecto por aca mucho
<virusuy> si me tiras un email me ubicas seguro
<magu42> habia oido de aix pero pensaba que era algo de linux jeje  , entonces es unix 
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> desarrollado por IBM, activamente
<magu42> como ibm aporta mucho a linux . pensé que tenia algo que ver . pero nó 
<magu42> es otra cosa veo
<virusuy> aporta pila y lo sigue haciendo
<virusuy> pero tiene su lado unix tambien, y tambien win
<magu42> o sea anda en todo 
<magu42> está bien 
<magu42> su lado win?  me quedé pensando.......
<magu42> unix linux aix , vaya y pase . son parientes. pero win ?
<virusuy> creo que ahora no aporta nada en win
<virusuy> osea. no aporta a win
<virusuy> pero usa
<magu42> ahhhhhhh
 * magu42 toma té y rie
<virusuy> kajajja
<magu42> virusuy⟿ pero vos ahi , no  estabas trabajando con fedora o algo asi?
<virusuy> si
<magu42> ahi va
<virusuy> hoy por hoy trabajo con Fedora, open Suse, SUse enterprise , red hat , centos , aix
<magu42> no le hacen asco a nada , usan lo que necesitan y listo
<virusuy> exacto
<virusuy> esta bueno porque ves muchas cosas 
<magu42> justo estoy esperando que salga centos 6 , tengo ganas de probar algo de rpm
<virusuy> ya salio 
<virusuy> hace como 1 semana
<magu42> uhhh
<magu42> me dormí  jaja
<virusuy> tengo el dvd e 64 bits por aca
<virusuy> toy bajando el cd de 32 pa meterlo en virtual
<magu42> mañana me bajo el de 32
<magu42> todo empezo cuando investigaba que era scientific linux y di con centos
<magu42> parece de fierro
<virusuy> centos es
<magu42> soporte a 7 años
<virusuy> ni mas ni menos que Red Hat pero libre
<virusuy> cuando Nacio Red Hat Enterprise, nacio CentOS
<virusuy> es exactamente lo mismo, que uses CentOS es lo mismo que uses Red Hat
<magu42> sep , estube leyendo algo de eso.  pero libre no?
<virusuy> si
<virusuy> mejor dicho
<virusuy> gratuito
<virusuy> red hat es libre
<virusuy> pero no gratuito
<magu42> jejeje
<magu42> alguna vez usé fedora brevemente . pero no me gustó el ciclo tan corto y las aplicaciones tan experimentales 
<virusuy> yo toy usando fedora ahora mismo
<magu42> por eso centos me llamó la atencion
<virusuy> y me parece excelente
<magu42> es buena si
<magu42> como todo lo que tengo es .deb tengo ganas de usar algo diferente 
<virusuy> ahi va
<magu42> y justo los gobiernos que van decidiendo adoptar SL en la admin publica siempre eligen Red Hat o derivados , no sé porque?
<magu42> me falta ver que hace bolivia
<magu42> http://www.fayerwayer.com/2011/07/bolivia-aprueba-ley-que-fomenta-el-uso-de-software-libre/
<magu42> o sea cual elige
<magu42> uno enamorado de debian y ubuntu , pero creo que es mayoria .rpm´s
<zum_> hola, como estan
<zum_> ?
<magu42> hola zum
<zum_> veo que estan usando la 10.10, es eso mismo ?
<zum_> ver de ubuntu
<magu42> como que ves eso?
<zum_> en el sitio
<magu42> que ves en el sitio zum_ ?
<zum_> que comentan y estan usando ubuntu 10.10 
<zum_> me pregunto porque no la 11.04
<zum_> o 11.10
<zum_> ???
<magu42> no veo nada de 10.10
<virusuy> zum_: me parece que estas mirando mal los links
<zum_> http://www.ubuntu.org.uy/main/forum
<zum_> hay de la 10.10 para ABAJO...
<zum_> ;)
<zum_> supongo q no entendi
<zum_> que es
<zum_> :(
<magu42> falta abrir la de 11.04 . el sitio se está rehaciendo y faltan algunas cosas zum_ 
<zum_> ha
<zum_> bien
<zum_> es aqui donde se centraliza lo de ubuntu en UY ?
<magu42> en el foro , en las entradas de blog , acá en el canal también
<magu42> en los eventos 
<magu42> en todos lados a la vez
<magu42> y en ningun lado
<zum_> jeje
<magu42> no hay centralizacion
<zum_> entendido
<zum_> y como esta lo de linux em UY ?
<zum_> esta entrando
<zum_> la idea 
<magu42> lentamente pero , si 
<zum_> q bien
<magu42> de donde eres zum_ ?
<zum_> brasil
<zum_> 50%
<zum_> jejeje
<zum_> Uruguay 50%
<zum_> y tu ?
<magu42> ahh entonces digamos que mucho mas lento que alli . que ya fue decición de Lula en 2005
<magu42> uruguay 100%
<virusuy> magu42: es patrimonio cultural de la humanidad
<virusuy> es de todos lados
<magu42> jejejeje
<zum_> jaja
<zum_> hace cuanto en linux ?
<magu42> 3 o 4 años
 * magu42 suma con los dedos
<zum_> virusuy supongo q todavia no
<magu42> ......
<zum_> porque virus en linux...
<zum_> no camina...
<magu42> 3 y medio 
<zum_> :D
<magu42> si le das permiso de ejecucion andan barbaro
<zum_> es cierto
<zum_> pero cuantos conoces ?
<virusuy> yo en linux ?
<zum_> cuantos te afectaron, personalmente o a uno de tus amigos ?
<magu42> virus segun la definición no hay ,, malware hay
<magu42> si virusuy . tambien fué para vos la pregunta jaja
<virusuy> yo, desde el 2004 si no me eqiuvoco
<virusuy> a ver
<virusuy> dejame ver
<magu42> virusuy⟿ suma con los dedos igual que magu42
<virusuy> nop, 2006
<zum_> pc de baiano
<zum_> lentium
<virusuy> nah, 2005
<zum_> :P
<virusuy> con knoppix 3.7
<magu42> jajaja
<virusuy> 6 años ya
<zum_> puajh
<virusuy> que lo pario
<virusuy> en el 2005 tenia.. 16 años
<magu42> te persigue debian virusuy 
<zum_> koppix
<virusuy> zum_: en aquel tiempo,, knoppix era lo mas amigable para el usuario novato
<zum_> no me hablen mal del debian que estoy enamorado
<magu42> debian +1
<zum_> desde 5 años con el
<zum_> me recuerda el knoppix que tenia en un cd para recuperar discos
<zum_> solo para eso lo usaba
<zum_> stable, testing, o sidux... ?
<magu42> la intendencia municipal de canelones , que es el departamento en donde vivo , usa comunix una distro hecha por ellos basada en knoppix , con skin de xp para los empleados
<virusuy> magu42: me aacuerdo que fue la primera vez que use un live cd
<zum_> jaja
<virusuy> y fue "pah"
<zum_> mira que chulo
<magu42> virusuy⟿ mi primera fue 8.04 . se la compré a un vendedor de cd´s  por $70 . porque habia oido algo de linux y no tenia internet , dias y dia mirandola para ver que era 
<magu42> menos mal que no me  dio algo como gentoo o Bsd 
<zum_> 8.04 de que distro ?
<magu42> yo lo habia pedido algo de linux jajaj
<magu42> ubuntu 8.04 zum_ 
<zum_> ha
<zum_> pero si esa es nuevita... jajajaja
<zum_> todavia la uso
<virusuy> hace 3 hrs tengo un libro en pdf abierto y no lo e mirado todavia
<virusuy> supongo que si espero 3hrs mas va a pasar automaticamente a la siguiente pagina
<magu42> poco estudio virusuy 
<magu42> son las malas juntas
<zum_> que tipo que lee
<virusuy> magu42: nah, es un libro que se llama "time management for system administrators"
<zum_> . . . no se te vaya a ir la mano
<virusuy> y habla justamente de eso.. como administra tu tiempo para administradores de sistemas
<magu42> jaja  lectura livianita para un viernes 
<magu42> tu novia debe estar trabajando virusuy 
<magu42> adivino
<zum_> sorry I don't speak ingles
<virusuy> magu42: no, esta tejiendo una bufanda al lado mio
<magu42> novia de virusuy +1
<zum_> hace frio ?
<virusuy> definitvamente: novia mia : +100000000
<virusuy> zum_: mucho
<virusuy> en que ciudad de brasil vives? zum_ 
<zum_> me imagino
<zum_> florianopolis
<zum_> brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<zum_> voy a ir... solo en el veranoooooooooooo
<magu42> playa joaquina ,  magu42 babea 
<zum_> jejeje
<magu42> recuerdo de ir a un camping que habia en la lagoa de la concepçao , (como se escriba) perdón
<magu42> la laguna que está en el medio digamos
<zum_> jajajajajja
<zum_> concep...
<magu42> que gratos recuerdos
<magu42> cerveija e praia
<zum_> conceição ...
<magu42> eso , disculpe zum_ 
<zum_> me estoy matando de la risa
<zum_> yo se q no es fácil
<zum_> son 5 acentos
<magu42> hablo portuqués como si supiera , pero escribirlo es dificil 
<zum_> '^~`
<zum_> y no me acuerdo del otro...
<magu42> tiene una gramatica mucho mas dificil que en espñol
<magu42> español*
<zum_> es cierto
<magu42> buen hablar hablar como la mona . pero me entienden bien y nunca pasé hambre
<zum_> diferente a español o italiano
<magu42> siempre supe pedir baurú y cerveza
<zum_> y si no pedis "chiss" o sea X
<zum_> que es lo mismo
<magu42> antartica +1
<zum_> bueno
<zum_> concluyo la actualización del ubu 11.04
<zum_> asi que a reiniciar
<zum_> nos vemos
<magu42> actualizaste a 11.04 ?
<zum_> saludos a los compatriotas
<zum_> no 
<zum_> la instale de cero
<zum_> puse
<magu42> ahhh
<zum_> debian 6
<magu42> jeje
<zum_> debian 6 solo texto
<zum_> ubuntu 11.04
<zum_> win 7 home pro (original)
<magu42> lindo surtido
<magu42> como para no aburrirse
<zum_> que para el trabajo me és indispensable
<zum_> ahora que me cargue todo en el notebook
<magu42> cual de ellos?
<zum_> no quiero mas el de mesa
<magu42> para el trabajo
<zum_> todos chica
<zum_> para que estan las particiones ?
<zum_> trabajo con todos
<magu42> ah bien
<zum_> ubuntu solo para pruebas
<zum_> asi que me marcho
<zum_> saludos
<magu42> saludos zum_ 
<magu42> tambien me voy a ir yendo
<magu42> buenas noches virusuy 
<magu42> :-)
#ubuntu-uy 2011-07-24
<libertcharrua> Hola esta Chile????
<libertcharrua> -No, salio con brasil
<libertcharrua> -Y a donde???
<libertcharrua> -Fueron a buscar a Argentina
<libertcharrua> -Para que????
<libertcharrua> Para ir a comprar entradas para ver a URUGUAY EN LA FINAAAAAL!!
* PabloRubianes changed the topic of #ubuntu-uy to: Bienvenido al canal Oficial del LoCo Team Oficial Uruguayo - www.ubuntu.org.uy  - Uruguay en la Final de America! cualquier problema que tengas hasta que termine el partido puede esperar -Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UruguayTeam -- Reuniones Lunes 22:00 (UTC -3)
<virusuy> Uruguay Uruguay !
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-16
<ratman> buenas
<femian>  Hola como están. Consulta, soy nuevo en Ubuntu, estoy usando el 10.04, necesito instalar el acrobat reader en español, saben como se hace? conseguí uno pero esta en ingles
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-17
<ratman> buenas
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, 
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: pong
<PabloRubianes> a un ubuntu server, si le instalas, ubuntu-desktop te queda como el de desktop con todo lo server?
<virusuy> deberia
<virusuy> igual
<virusuy> do it on your own risk
<virusuy> at your own*
<PabloRubianes> lo que pasa que ya tengo el server instalado... y se me cae uno instalarle arriba el desktop
<PabloRubianes> solo por pelotudismo
<PabloRubianes> si se rompe instalo todo devuelta
<PabloRubianes> bueno que pase lo que pase....
<PabloRubianes> jejeje
<virusuy> jajajaja
<virusuy> PabloRubianes: htpc si o htpc no ?
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, anduvo
<virusuy> vamo arriba
<PabloRubianes> virusuy, claro que htpc
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-18
<FSierra> buenas tardes
<Guest4292> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2012-07-19
<CarlosNeyPastor> virusuy: ¿cómo anda?
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: opa! valor de valores, todo bien ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> bien, acá instalando 12.04 64bit
<CarlosNeyPastor> me la jugue con mas ram pero con un sistema de 32
<CarlosNeyPastor> me vi obligado a cambiar
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿usted dotor?
<virusuy> yo, tomando un café, escuchando musica .. leyendo twitter, blogs y boludeando, nada interesante
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿tenes un blog?
<virusuy> yo ? por ahora no
<virusuy> pero se viene en breve
<virusuy> toy pensando en el domino
<CarlosNeyPastor> ¿sobre KDE?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo tengo uno de Ubuntu je je 
<dylan66> http://manualinux.heliohost.org/index.html
<dylan66> uy buena esta pagina
<virusuy> CarlosNeyPastor: a ver el link ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> ubuntisimo.blogspot.com
<CarlosNeyPastor> por lo general cuelgo alguna cosa que me entero o soluciones a problemas los cuales la gran mayoria los pase
<virusuy> ahi va
<virusuy> de mas
<CarlosNeyPastor> hace tiempo que tengo ese blog
<virusuy> se ?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-15
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> al fin como te ha ido con la membership?
<CarlosNeyPastor> hola SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahora bien, marchando 
<SergioMeneses> perfecto
<CarlosNeyPastor> en estos dias me inscribo 
<CarlosNeyPastor> en el board
<CarlosNeyPastor> para agosto 
<CarlosNeyPastor> por ahi?
<SergioMeneses> bien bine
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-16
<a5t3r15m0> hola gente, aca ando probando el irc-chatter en el meego de mi nokia n9
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-17
<magu42> xchat para windows , no lo puedo creer
<magu42> http://xchat.org/
<sud0> magu42: 100% free?
<sud0> sino tenés http://www.silverex.org/download/
<magu42> sud0, estoy en casa ajena y buscaba irc para windows , y encontré nuestro xchat  en la pagina oficial , para win
<magu42> 1 mega lo baje e instalé 
<sud0> aaahhh
<magu42> y aqui estoy :-)ç
<sud0> te notaba más "azul"
<sud0> (?)
<magu42> jajajaja
<magu42> muuy loco , ni clave de root ni nada , de una padentro!!!
<magu42> que sistema más loco
<CarlosNeyPastor> ping SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> còmo andamos?
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, bien bien, en la oficina y ud?
<CarlosNeyPastor> idem, casi por comer, dia movido por aca
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, aqui andamos algo relajados
<SergioMeneses> :D
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-21
<CarlosNeyPastor> opa, no puede ser
<CarlosNeyPastor> veo a magu42 por ahi...
<CarlosNeyPastor> cómo anda?
<magu42> toy comiendo vengo en un ratito
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale...
<CarlosNeyPastor> buen provecho
<virusuy> que dice la gente
<magu42> ups
<virusuy> como andas magu42 
<magu42> bien , y vos virusuy ?
<virusuy> bien aca, por skype
<magu42> que raro en casa , te achicó el frio?
<magu42> ahh skype , dale
<virusuy> jajajja
<virusuy> supongo que salgo mas tarde
<magu42> ahh  bien ahi
<ratman> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-14
<walter_orsi> cuanta gente! =D buenas tardes...
<walter_orsi> todo el mundo ocupado! :-D
<PabloRubianes> si generalmente todo el mundo labura a esta hora
<walter_orsi> sí, supuse...
<ubuntero> Hola,
<ubuntero> Cómo me copa linux
<ubuntero> Hay alguien?
<ubuntero> Holaaaa
<JUAN6891> Hola!
<JUAN6891> Alguien por allí?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-15
<walter_orsi> buenas noches...
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<PabloRubianes> hola walter_orsi danielmato 
<PabloRubianes> y ratman 
<danielmato> buenas noches
<walter_orsi> todo lindo...? tanto tiempo!
<PabloRubianes> jajajaj
<walter_orsi> y además de mí, cuál es la gente nueva q está conectada...?
<PabloRubianes> walter_orsi, danielmato es del consejo comunitario tambien
<PabloRubianes> vos
<danielmato> hola walter_orsi 
<danielmato> bienvenido
<walter_orsi> perdon, daniel, no te saludé!
<walter_orsi> mucho gusto
<danielmato> recien llegue!
<walter_orsi> esta tarde estuve charlando un poco con PabloRubianes sobre mi acercamiento al grupo, el estado del grupo y los por qué de dicha "desazón" 
<PabloRubianes> brb
 * PabloRubianes esta cocinando
<danielmato> contame
<danielmato> siempre es muy bien venida gente con ganas de hacer
<walter_orsi> bueno, gracias... espero pueda servir d algo...
<walter_orsi> yo soy novato en linux
<walter_orsi> hace poco me pasé completamente, con el fin dl soporte tecnico a xp
<danielmato> lo mas importante son las ganas, yo llevo 7 años dando la lata con linux, y sigo siendo un aprendiz
<walter_orsi> jajajaja sí, tal cual! por suerte, la documentación q hay hoy en día en la internet d hoy es mucho más abundante y rica de la q había en el 99 cuando conocí lo q era linux
<walter_orsi> si bien en aquel entonces existían distros más amigables y similares a windows como suse o mandrake (hoy mandriva), la compatibilidad del hardware con los sistemas linux era más complicada d lo q es hoy (q sigue siendo difícil con algunos desarrolladores de hardware, en particular)
<danielmato> decimelo a mi, que no podia conectarme por cable a un router, y de todos modos, aca estoy
<danielmato> pero siempre hay una solución, generalmente algunas son chapuceras, pero funcionan
<walter_orsi> es como todo... mentira q en window$ todo funca d maravilla!
<danielmato> eso es cierto, tengo que fumarme xp, 7 y 8 en el laburo, y a pesar de que todo está completamente pago, que no hay nada trucho tenemos cada colgada que nos queremos matar
<danielmato> hardware certificado, y aun asi, chan, colgueti
<walter_orsi> tal cual... pero esas empresas no piensan en eso, en q garparon todo y aún así se cuelga...!
<danielmato> en fin, te cuento que tenemos una muy buena base de datos para solución de problemas, el tema es que en realidad la tenemos medio dispersa
<danielmato> yo soy bastante lamentable en lo que refiere a pags web
<walter_orsi> ah, mirá... q bueno!
<danielmato> mi limite esta en el wordpress...
<walter_orsi> en q sentido?
<walter_orsi> ah...
<walter_orsi> yo el año pasado estuve vichando algo d html y css
<walter_orsi> todo autodidacta
<walter_orsi> pero de no saber nada, ahora puedo ver el codigo d una página sin q muchas cosas me asusten :-D
<danielmato> ta, ojo, tampoco es que me aterre, pero no puedo escribir, y prefiero no tocar... 
<danielmato> alguna cosita entiendo, pero aca hay algunos muy salados, y prefiero que toquen ellos
<walter_orsi> ah, tá... habiendo gente q entiende más, q se encarguen ellos, tal cual!
<walter_orsi> :-)
<danielmato> de hecho, se hablo en algun momento de talleres de programacion, pero lamentablemente, por falta de interesados, quedo en esa
<walter_orsi> programacion en q lenguaje?
<walter_orsi> c
<danielmato> had
<walter_orsi> had?
<danielmato> hacele ping a pablo, el es el que esta en eso
<danielmato> perdon, salio cualquiera had!!! de hacele
<danielmato> PabloRubianes, un interesado en talleres de programación!
<walter_orsi> jajajajajaja
<walter_orsi> sí, yo estaba por empezar a meterme en c
<danielmato> el tipo es muy humilde y te va a vender que algo maneja, pero para mi está salado en serio
<walter_orsi> mirá q bueno... me alegro...
<danielmato> en serio, tirale que algo arma
<danielmato> python, php, html... 
<danielmato> mysqlç
<danielmato> mysql
<walter_orsi> mirá! un montón!
<danielmato> a veces meto dedazo
<walter_orsi> pablo ya me comentó q a la hora de organizar los eventos, son 4 para el laburo y el dia dl evento aparecen 100... pero salvo esos casos, la gente se acerca al grupo por otros canales...? estuve mirando el fece dl grupo y vi mucha gente pidiendo socorro casi q a la medida...
<danielmato> sip, habria que empezar a armar talleres o algo asi
<danielmato> o cursos, supimos usar en un momento moodle para algun cursito
<walter_orsi> y q tal...? se acercó mucha gente...?
<danielmato> anduvo bien si, incluso se acercó gente del interior, pero después extrañamente se cortó todo
<danielmato> el tema es que la gente quiere solución a un problema determinado, entonces le mete para adelante, hasta que lo arregla y después medio se desentiende del tema
<walter_orsi> lo importante o el problema es CÓMO se acerca la gente... yo tengo algunos problemas cn lubuntu en mi netbook, pero no me acerco a la comunidad para q me resuelvan mis problemas: me acercó para dar una mano y para aprender un poco más... si de eso q aprendo me sirve para solucionar mi problema, vamo' arriba!
<danielmato> hemos tenido contacto con profes que querian charlas y patatín y patatán y nunca más hablaron con nosotros
<danielmato> o sea, la charla tampoco se dió
<danielmato> es como un impulso, y de pronto pierden el motor o el interés, o capaz somos nosotros que no sabemos como meternos a ver que es lo que necesita la gente
<walter_orsi> y sí... como le dije hoy a pablo, si fuera d otra manera, seríamos noruega, suecia, dinamarca o nueva zelanda  y no uruguay!
<danielmato> el COMO es lo más dificil de encontrar, pienso que no está nada mal, que el que tiene un problema se arrime, lo que está bueno es que después se quede y le de una mano a los que tienen problemas como los tuvo el
<walter_orsi> tal cual... por eso me arrimo yo!
<walter_orsi> yo hay problemas q aún no resulevo, pero he aprendido un montón desde que instalé lubuntu
<danielmato> lo que siempre jode más es el tener que aprender, es mucho más facil tirar unos billetes y que el laburo lo haga otro
<walter_orsi> bueno, hay de todo... hay gente así y bueno, bien por ellos...
<danielmato> este es un canal para solucionar problemas, o sea, si tenés alguno tiralo, y el que tenga la solución, o al menos una idea o una guía, ese te va a dar una mano
<danielmato> también reconozco que no somos la media de lo que son los foros de soft libre, aca no mandamos a nadie a leer el fucking manual como hacen por ahi
<danielmato> ni le decimos a la gente "buscá en google como hice yo"
<danielmato> pero si le pedimos un poco de compromiso, o sea, lo que estas haciendo vos
<walter_orsi> todo depende del tipo de persona q seas... yo me instalé lubuntu y un montón d problemas los resolví buscando en google... porq yo soy así...
<danielmato> ojo, no como una exigencia, sino como "ta bueno, te dieron una mano, ahora te tocaría a vos"
<walter_orsi> hay gente q no es así
<danielmato> exacto
<danielmato> yo llegué a este grupo después de ser vapuleado en el foro de debian españa, y en el foro de ubuntu españa... ahi si que tratan mal a la gente nueva
<walter_orsi> andá! q turros!
<danielmato> y para cuando llegué a esos grupos ya mis problemas eran muy pocos
<walter_orsi> bueno, sé algo d la historia de linux y sus distros...
<walter_orsi> y en parte tb por eso me quise acercar al grupo
<danielmato> ojo, ahora cambiaron bastante, pero igual, date una vueltita y lee un poco, y vas a ver muchos RTF y STFW o ATFG
<danielmato> buenisimo
<walter_orsi> igualmente, esa actitud no ayuda a q linux se imponga en los escritorios!
<danielmato> pregunta indiscreta, edad, ocupacion?
<danielmato> es por como escribis
<walter_orsi> 32, empresario/estudiante
<danielmato> estaba clarisimo
<walter_orsi> jajajajaja
<danielmato> yo creo que en realidad vos sos el target que debemos buscar, gente con algún añito arriba y sobre todo con estudios
<danielmato> los "pibes" del liceo no tienen compromiso ninguno con nada
<danielmato> dame 5, tengo que sacar la basura...
<walter_orsi> ah, sí... la cabecita de ellos está en otra cosa... yo tb tuve esa edad...
<walter_orsi> dale
<danielmato> listo
<walter_orsi> :-)
<walter_orsi> gente q no se quiera complicar y prefiera pagarle a alguien existe cn linux y cn windows, cn computadoras y cn celulares... sucede cn todo!
<walter_orsi> yo, si la temática me gusta y cn la ayuda d la internet d hoy, prefiero perder parte d mi tiempo viendo si lo puedo solucionar por mí mismo y, sino, le garpo a alguien, como tuve q hacerlo alguna vez...
<walter_orsi> ahora... el crecimiento de linux en el país y en el mundo depende de cuestiones un poco más culturales...
<danielmato> ok, estoy de acuerdo, pero siempre y cuando el tema me exceda
<walter_orsi> claro, pero no todos piensan así como nosotros, entendés?
<danielmato> o sea, en mi caso, no puedo hacer una pag web, si es sencilla y para mi, uso personal capaz que me arreglo, si fuera a nivel pro, no hay forma ni tiempo
<danielmato> entonces ahi si, a garpar
<walter_orsi> exacto... yo hago lo mismo
<danielmato> totalmente de acuerdo
<walter_orsi> ahora... linux va a crecer cuando se meta en el estado y de ahí baje a los individuos... es una cuestión cultural...
<danielmato> ojo, tengo un grupo de "clientes" bastante extenso, usan, instalan, desinstalan y administran, pero no quieren saber de nada a la hora de actualizar el sistema
<walter_orsi> igualmente, es un avance...
<danielmato> entonces me llaman y yo por el precio de un café, o una cervecita y la charla, zácate, les actualizo el sistema
<walter_orsi> buenísimo!
<danielmato> o sea, no es que cobre, sino que tienen que invitar con café, o sea, combustible geek
<danielmato> ja ja
<walter_orsi> jajajajajaja
<danielmato> sip, es lo menos che
<walter_orsi> pero podés pensarlo como un negocio, tb... quizás no en esos casos pero si en otros...
<danielmato> ojo, eso si hay amistad o compañerismo, si me llamaran de una empresa es otro tema
<walter_orsi> a eso me refería! ;-)
<walter_orsi> hace poco me bajé y miré una charla d linus torvals en una universidad americana...
<danielmato> ahora, no le hago drama a M$, siempre que todo sea original y con su correspondiente licencia, lo que me trajo un montón de dolores de cabeza menos, todos lo quieren trucho, dejé de meter mano ahi...
<danielmato> hace pila que no veo nada de linus
<danielmato> he leído mucha noticia, pero charlas de el, muchísimo tiempo que nada
<walter_orsi> el tipo reconocía q le duele mucho q linux no sea el so más utilizado en escritorio todavía...
<walter_orsi> y eso me dejó pensando...
<walter_orsi> y preguntándome por q pasaría...
<walter_orsi> y pensé en mí, en todos los años q estuve por migrar a linux y no migré...
<walter_orsi> y por q fue q demoré tanto en hacerlo...
<walter_orsi> y ahí fue cuando me di cuenta de todo lo q hemos estado hablando...
<danielmato> yo creo que es simple y complejo a la vez, hay mucha plata por abajo de la mesa en algunas empresas y gobiernos, y en esto es imposible, dado que la empresa tiene que tener mucho para "invertir"
<walter_orsi> sí, hay d todo... ahora, q los estados no migren a linux es d campeonato! realmente, q los estados no migren y se ahorren la millonada de dólares q podrían ahorrarse en licencias es de otario...! pero ya sabemos como es el ser humano...!
<danielmato> ojo, de a poco se está migrando
<danielmato> el tema es que los "expertos" son los que a veces son reticentes, por falta de conocimiento, por miedo, por comodidad, y algunas veces por conveniencia
<danielmato> ya está, ya funciona, no lo toquemos, más caro sale aprender...
<danielmato> ufa, ya estudié un montón, que te cuesta actualizar un par de licencias?, etc...
<danielmato> no atribuyamos todo a las malvadas multinacionales
<danielmato> bien dicen que no se debe atribuir a la maldad, lo que se explica por la estupidez!
<walter_orsi> no, claro...!
<walter_orsi> jajajajaja
<walter_orsi> muy bueno!
<danielmato> es un coctel
<walter_orsi> sí, es como decías vos, es tan coctel q es complejo
<danielmato> claro
<danielmato> y conociendo un poco de adentro el tema, es más por el lado de la comodidad, por el lado de que ya dominan algo, que por cualquier otro costado que quieras atacar
<danielmato> pero bueno, de a uno por vez... lo más lindo es ver la cara de los que usan android, cuando les decis que es linux...
<walter_orsi> sí, y lo entiendo porq es lo q me hizo demorar en migrar a mi mismo! yo tb demoré la migración por comodidad...!
<walter_orsi> jajajajaj sí, me imagino!
<danielmato> probá un día y después contame
<walter_orsi> de decirle a la gente q android es linux? :-D
<danielmato> exacto
<walter_orsi> jajajajaja dale...! cuando lo haya hecho te lo cuento...!
<danielmato> dale
<danielmato> bueno, tengo a la jefa dando vueltas, me temo que es hora de ir a dormir...
<walter_orsi> dale! fue suficiente por el día d hoy :-D
<walter_orsi> un gusto y estaré dando vueltas por el canal para estar en contacto
<walter_orsi> y para lo q pueda ayudar, estaré a la orden...
<danielmato> no se si el resto de la semana vengo, pero los lunes no falto nunca!
<danielmato> tema de trabajo, que le va a hacer
<walter_orsi> es bueno saberlo!
<walter_orsi> sí, claro. hay q comer tb!
<walter_orsi> :-D
<danielmato> abrazo enorme, y de nuevo BIENVENIDO!!!
<danielmato> gente, me fui
<walter_orsi> abrazo y muchas gracias!
<danielmato> nas noches a todos!
<PabloRubianes> volvi
<PabloRubianes> y ya se fueron
<walter_orsi> nah, se fue daniel... yo sigo acá :-D
<walter_orsi> daniel me estuvo contando d los talleres q intentaron realizar y algunas charlas con profesores q no terminaron en nada...
<walter_orsi> hablamos d todo un poco, en realidad, pero respecto al grupo me comentó esas cosas...
<walter_orsi> yo le comentaba q había mirado el face dl grupo y q había visto algunos mensajes d personas q escriben pidiendo socorro...
<PabloRubianes> si el problema es que aparte de esto tenemos vidas... entonces no podemos estar 24 horas por socorros
<walter_orsi> obvio! fue ahí cuando comenzamos a hablar d otras cuestiones q tienen q ver más con las personas pero todo disparado por el grupo y cómo o por qué la gente se acerca a él
<walter_orsi> yo le comentaba a él q yo he tenido un montón d problemas cn lubuntu, pero me acerco al grupo no para pedir ayuda sino para ver con qué puedo ayudar y para aprender más del conocimiento d uds...
<walter_orsi> si el conocimiento d alguno d uds. me ayuda a resolver mis problemas, bárbaro!
<walter_orsi> pero no me acerqué demandando socorro...
<walter_orsi> he aprendido algo en estos meses en los q llevo usando lubuntu y si puedo ayudar a alguien con lo poco q sé, pues buenisimo! para eso me acerqué
<walter_orsi> yo migré de xp a lubuntu sin preguntar nada a nadie, mirando videos, probando y leyendo montones d sitios web... y aún no sé nada de nada de linux, pero lo poco q sé estoy dispuesto a compartirlo para hacerle más sencilla la migración a alguien q la está encarando de cero como la encaré yo hace 2 meses
<PabloRubianes> si claro
<PabloRubianes> igual lubuntu es el ubuntu mas nuevo
<PabloRubianes> imagino que es el que tiene mas errores
<PabloRubianes> es oficial posta desde esta version
<walter_orsi> ah, mirá...
<walter_orsi> tb me acerqué por eso: yo estoy chocho cn lubuntu, a pesar d todo... y si otra persona quiere instalar lubuntu, pues con algo la puedo ayudar...
<PabloRubianes> capaz que eso te jugo en contra tambien
<walter_orsi> pero mirá q me funca todo!
<PabloRubianes> si es que es asi
<walter_orsi> me quejo d lleno...
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<PabloRubianes> uruguayo
<PabloRubianes> ...
<PabloRubianes> ajaja
<walter_orsi> claro... a ver, el touchpad no me lo reconoce, pero bueno... llevo mi mouse inalambrico...
<walter_orsi> tengo unos problemas cn la tarjeta d video al iniciar el sistema...
<walter_orsi> pero ya le encontré la vuelta y funca a pesar d esa falla...
<walter_orsi> son cositas chicas... puedo usar la netbook a pesar d ellas
<walter_orsi> he leido posts de gente q ni puede arrancarla! no es ese mi caso
<walter_orsi> ojo, mirá q probé cn UBUNTU y tampoco me reconoció el tocuhpad!
<walter_orsi> touchpad, perdón
<PabloRubianes> si eso tiene que ser lio del touchpad
<PabloRubianes> y no buscaste algun driver privativo?
<PabloRubianes> capaz que hay
<walter_orsi> sinceramente no profundicé... me dije "no pierdas más tiempo en esto q lo solucionás cn el mouse inalámbrico" :-D pero la idea es solucionarlo algún día
<walter_orsi> estuve mirando sitios web y probando algunas soluciones q no me funcaron
<walter_orsi> y como me perdí toda una tarde con eso, la dejé por ahí...
<walter_orsi> para colmo, me hice el campeón y me olvidé d tomar nota de esos datos cuando pasé por arriba el fucking xp para migrar a lubuntu y no tengo certeza si el touchpad era de synaptics o no...
<PabloRubianes> jjaja
<PabloRubianes> jajajajjajaja
<PabloRubianes> pero buscando el modelo de laptop lo sacas al toque
<walter_orsi> ojalá... tengo una olidata!
<walter_orsi> es buena, no me puedo quejar, pero las venden acá, en chile y pará d contar!
<walter_orsi> el otro día, buscando una solución al problema d la tarjeta d video me vine a enterar q la tarjeta q tiene es una garra... todos los días se aprende algo!
<PabloRubianes> dane un seg
<PabloRubianes> yo tengo una hp y tuve problemas con la tarjeta de video
<PabloRubianes> eso es comun
<PabloRubianes> bueno che me voy al sobre que a las 9 tengo que estar en la oficina
<PabloRubianes> saludos!
<walter_orsi> dale, nos vemos!
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-17
<magu42> PabloRubianes⟿ ping
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-19
<ubuntero> hola
<magu42> hola
<ubuntero> i need help.
<magu42> si puedo 
<ubuntero> instale ubuntu junto a windows
<ubuntero> pero no me valida la contra
<magu42> no entindo que significa eso
<ubuntero> la idea era insalar ubuntu en mi pc
<magu42> ahh la contraseña
<ubuntero> pero cuando conecto mi usb se congela la pantalla y no me deja arrancar
<magu42> notebook?
<ubuntero> si
<ubuntero> en realidad tablet pc
<magu42> con win8 ?
<ubuntero> si
<magu42> entoces seguro tiene uefi
<magu42> tenés que descativar el secure boot en uefi 
<magu42> sino el usb no tiene 5volts 
<magu42> y ni lo ve en realidad
<ubuntero> ahhhh
<ubuntero> ok ok
<ubuntero> intento
<ubuntero> muchas gracias
<magu42> entras el uefi antes bios , por esc o f2  depende de la maquina
<magu42> dnd
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-20
<javo> salud ubunteros charruas
<javo> ando buscando cierta orientacion
<javo> algo paso luego de instalar un paquete base de ubuntu. no hay acceso a red, desconfiguro la tarjeta grafica y no tengo sonido (pone sonido para torpes)
#ubuntu-uy 2016-07-19
<Gilberto> hola
<MonserratAdriana> ¿Qué onda?
<Ruth_Castillo> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2020-07-18
<Yazzo> Buenas
#ubuntu-uy 2020-07-19
<Yazzo> bonshúr
